# 2012 Cadillac XTS



## Shema (Nov 23, 2014)

Looking to get into the Select/SUV side of Uber. Does the SRX qualify me for the higher end side of the business?


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

There is no such thing as a 2012 XTS, but the XTS does qualify for uber black.


----------



## Shema (Nov 23, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> There is no such thing as a 2012 XTS, but the XTS does qualify for uber black.


Crap I meant SRX. Stupid autocorrect. It's the crossover SUV from Cadillac. Will that qualify as a luxury SUV for Uber?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Atlanta accepts kias into their select program so I'm sure a Cadillac will do.


----------



## zandor (Mar 6, 2015)

An SRX would be a Select ride in Atlanta. http://www.uberatlpartners.com/accepted-vehicles/ You'd be in the same category as a CTS since the SRX is a 5-seater. SUV and XL require 7+ seats.


----------

